# Vans Cirros - don't fit burton bindings???



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am not getting what the problem is. Pics please...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Once you physically strap in, you should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Once you physically strap in, you should be fine.


i did strap in, though obviously only at home. Seriously, the loops catch on the top o the highbacks what is that about? The best way to solve the problm would be to remove the loops as they re simply about an inch too low. Ive attached a pic - the loops are on he top left, what you would carry them with..........


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

i know it doesn't really help but this is a good lesson in not buying a binding without checking your boot fits it.

that said, i am looking at a picture of the boots now and i do not understand the problem. the handle thing at the back looks like it would just fold down or get squashed between the boot and the high back. fi you get really stuck you could just cut it off?

alasdair


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the pull thing that Vans uses is stiffer than you would expect and doesn't really go out of the way easily

it can cause problems with burton's skybacks


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

just out of curiosity what is the point of the pull thing on the boot? What use does it have?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

its a handle for when ur pushing the heel of ur foot down


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm screwed by the sound of it. Whats curious is this is a 'top end' kinda boot and burton bindings aren't exactly rare. What the hell is going on?

They are indeed extremely stiff and I don't really want to butcher my boots straight out of the box. A return is on the cards, I just find the whole situation ridiculous.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

just fucking snip the thing in the middle it's a useless part of every boot


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

^^^ +1. Get rid of that shit dude


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Why didn't you try them on at the store?

Bring your board in with you next time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> just fucking snip the thing in the middle it's a useless part of every boot


There's your answer...


----------



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah just snip that crap off. My vans pull thing hits the top of my burton misson's highback. I was about to cut it off. But I just strap on anyways not really sure what it does back there anymore but my feet are buckled in securely so its all good


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

i have the same boot and set-up. you need to adjust your binding on the back sides.


----------



## vi3telit3 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have the same bindings as well as Burton EST bindings. The loops on the boot just get pushed up against the boot and it really doesn't make a difference at all. If anything, you should have your pants on on the outside of your boot, and that really should mask the problem anyway right?


----------

